# Die Clown Union - Schon gesehen?



## Nico Bellic (14. Januar 2012)

Die Clown Union ist ein Youtube Kanal, dessen engagierter Betreiber Aufklärung abseits der massenmedialen Verdummung betreibt und über die Hintergründe unserer Politik auf unterhaltsame Art und Weise aufklärt. Alle, die kein Interesse haben, etwas über die wirklichen Verhältnisse zu erfahren, sollten die Clown Union meiden wie der Teufel das Weihwasser, ihre Schein(heilige)welt könnte sonst zusammenfallen wie ein Kartenhaus.
Allen anderen sei sie nahe gelegt. Informationen, Sachlagen und Ereigenisse, die uns über die Medien nicht oder nur zerstückelt, verfälscht und aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, erreichen, werden hier dargestellt, wie sie sind. Zwei Kostproben:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GMFrz9uqip4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sE3JQWWoGXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Kanal von DieClownUnion - YouTube


----------



## Ifosil (14. Januar 2012)

naja gerade im Internet wär ich vorsichtig mit "aufklärerischen Sendungen", es ist tatsächlich tragisch was da passiert ist. Doch die vergessen zu erwähnen das in Deutschland fast täglich Menschen durch Gewalt und Verbrechen sterben. Da wird auch kein Politiker kommen und bei einen Deutschen trauern oder gar bei einem jungen Mädchen was vergewaltigt und ermordet wurde. Das es in Deutschland auch Ungerechtigkeit gibt, ist kein Geheimnis.

Nochmals möchte ich darauf hinweisen, das Youtube oder ähnliche Portale jedem die Möglichkeit geben ihre Videos online zu stellen. Da kann alles mögliche dabei sein... auch extrem manipilatives. Bei komplexen Fragen wie dieser sollte man doch ehr auch alt bewährte Informationsquellen vertrauen. Im öffentlich Rechtlichen gibts z.b viele extrem kritische Sendungen. Ich halte die Sendung für fragwürdig, warum ist der Anonym? Wer was kritisiert muss auch die Eier in der Hose haben sich zu zeigen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Januar 2012)

Bedeutet das zweite Video, dass die Sache schon wieder vorbei ist? 

Und zum ersten Video:
Es ist immer schlimm, wenn jemand Opfer eines Verbrechens wird, dabei spielt doch die Herkunft keine Rolle, nach den Tätern wird gefahndet und wenn sie gefasst werden, werden sie angeklagt und je nach Beweislage verurteilt.
Schließlich leben wir hier immer noch in einem Rechtsstaat.


----------



## Nico Bellic (14. Januar 2012)

Leider ist dem nicht so. Das Video dreht sich auch nicht um den Vorfall an sich, sondern darum, wie damit umgegangen wird. Roth denkt, es handele sich um pöse Nazis und will sofort sämtliche Hebel in Bewegung setzen, bis sie merkt, daß die Täter auch Ausländer sind, worauf hin sie sich hinter dem Grundsatz der Trennung von Politik und Gerichtsbarkeit versteckt. 
Es kommen auch keine Politiker, die ihr Leid klagen, da keine pösen Nazis die Täter sind.

Man sollte sich auch die anderen Videos mal ansehen.
Warum wollen die Grünen Windkraft?
Wie kommt die Preisstabilität in Europa zu stande?
usw.

Bevor jetzt jeder zur Vorsicht ruft, sollte er sich vor Augen halten, daß bei ganz anderen Quellen Vorischt geboten ist.
Außerdem ist es ja nicht so, daß die dargelegten Fakten nicht überprüfbar wären.

Es sollte klar sein, daß es besser für uns ist, die Realität zu kennen. Sich selbst gegen diese Abzuschirmen, um seine heile Welt zu bewahren, wird früher oder später zu einem bitteren Erwachen führen.


----------



## Seeefe (14. Januar 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Leider ist dem nicht so. Das Video dreht sich auch nicht um den Vorfall an sich, sondern darum, wie damit umgegangen wird. Roth denkt, es handele sich um pöse Nazis und will sofort sämtliche Hebel in Bewegung setzen, bis sie merkt, daß die Täter auch Ausländer sind, worauf hin sie sich hinter dem Grundsatz der Trennung von Politik und Gerichtsbarkeit versteckt.
> Es kommen auch keine Politiker, die ihr Leid klagen, da keine pösen Nazis die Täter sind.
> 
> Man sollte sich auch die anderen Videos mal ansehen.
> ...



Es ist doch auch einfach nur die Meinung von dem ersteller der Videos. Wer sagt das die Meinung richtig ist? 

Ich bilde mir lieber meine eigene Meinung, durch das durchlesen von mehreren Quellen, so kann ich wenigstens die Möglichkeit der Täuschung sogut es geht in grenzen halten, wenns denn eine Täuschung der Allgemeinbevölkerung durch die öffentlich rechtlichen gibt


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Januar 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Sich selbst gegen diese Abzuschirmen, um seine heile Welt zu bewahren, wird früher oder später zu einem bitteren Erwachen führen.


 
Die "heile Welt" gibts schon lange nicht mehr, wie man sehen kann....
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...na-wo-fuehrt-es-hin-gibt-es-einen-ausweg.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...nschaft/128578-anthropogener-klimawandel.html

Viele sehen auch darin Verschwörungen oder was auch immer, trotzdem kann man das nicht wegzaubern.
Die Welt verändert sich und jeder muss eben die Informationen für sich rauspicken, die ihm richtig und ehrlich erscheinen und sie ruhig auch mal kritisch betrachten.


----------



## Exception (14. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schließlich leben wir hier immer noch in einem Rechtsstaat.



Recht haben und Recht bekommen sind aber noch lange nicht dasselbe. In ein paar Jahren wirst du das vermutlich auch so sehen.


----------



## Nico Bellic (14. Januar 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Es ist doch auch einfach nur die Meinung von dem ersteller der Videos. Wer sagt das die Meinung richtig ist?
> Leider nicht. Fakten sind Fakten. Man kann Meinungen zu Fakten haben, aber diese ändern die Fakten nicht.
> 
> Ich bilde mir lieber meine eigene Meinung, durch das durchlesen von mehreren Quellen, so kann ich wenigstens die Möglichkeit der Täuschung sogut es geht in grenzen halten, wenns denn eine Täuschung der Allgemeinbevölkerung durch die öffentlich rechtlichen gibt


Richtig. Leider scheint es bei dir nicht ganz so gut zu funktionieren, wie bei mir, denn du scheinst ja daran zu zweifeln, ob wir getäuscht werden. Aber ab und zu decken die Medien auch die Täuschungsversuche der Politik auf. Ein Beispiel.
Für Dezember hat sich die Politik mit einer niedrigen Arbeitslosigkeit gebrüstet: 2.780.206 Arbeitslose sollen es gewesen sein!

Realität:
Arbeitslosengeld I : 784.603
Arbeitslosengeld II : 4.449.985 
Sozialgeld : 1.702.998 

Erklärung:
Empfänger von Alg I und Sozialgeld sind ganz außen vor in der Statistik. 
Bei Alg II wird massiv geschönt, wie die ARD berichtet:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v3Mi5FlrpoU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nico Bellic (14. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> trotzdem kann man das nicht wegzaubern.


Scheinbar schon 
Deine Links führen nähmlich ins Nichts: 404


----------



## Seeefe (14. Januar 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Richtig. Leider scheint es bei dir nicht ganz so gut zu funktionieren, wie bei mir, denn du scheinst ja daran zu zweifeln, ob wir getäuscht werden. Aber ab und zu decken die Medien auch die Täuschungsversuche der Politik auf. Ein Beispiel.
> Für Dezember hat sich die Politik mit einer niedrigen Arbeitslosigkeit gebrüstet: 2.780.206 Arbeitslose sollen es gewesen sein!



Ich hab nicht gesagt, das ich nicht daran zweilfe das die Politik uns täuscht, was sie auch tut  sondern das ich bezweilfe das alles was uns die Nachrichten sagen, stuß ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2012)

Ifosil schrieb:


> Nochmals möchte ich darauf hinweisen, das Youtube oder ähnliche Portale jedem die Möglichkeit geben ihre Videos online zu stellen. Da kann alles mögliche dabei sein... auch extrem manipilatives.



Wenn man sich mal die Stoßrichtung so ziemlich jeden Videos anschaut, in dass ich spontan reingeguckt habe, ist "kann" wohl der falsch Ausdruck. "Ist" würde besser passen. Die Auswahl von Themen, die zu diesen bezogene Stellung und die Auswahl von Feinbildern haben alle eine recht eindeutige Ausrichtung (wenn auch ungewohnt subtile Ausprägung).
Und eine spontane Googlesuche zu der Person dahinter hat recht schnell zu zwei Exklusivinterviews mit bekannten (neu)rechten-Internetportalen geführt (und nur mit denen), was den ersten Eindruck noch bestätigt.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bedeutet das zweite Video, dass die Sache schon wieder vorbei ist?



Leider nicht, dass ist offensichtlich ein altes.




Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Die Clown Union ist ein Youtube Kanal, dessen engagierter Betreiber Aufklärung abseits der massenmedialen Verdummung betreibt und über die Hintergründe unserer Politik auf unterhaltsame Art und Weise aufklärt.



Was du hier gepostet hast, beinhaltet keine Hintergründe, thematisiert keine Politik, kann mangels Quellsicherheit nicht als aufklärend angesehen werden und unterhält zumindest mich nicht.
Ich gebe zu, dass ein Teil dieser Eindrücke rein subjektiv ist, aber ich würde es begrüßen, wenn du potentielle Propaganda auch als solche kennzeichnest und nicht schönredest. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, bist du schon mehrfach mit dubiosen, mainpulativen Videos negativ aufgefallen.




Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Leider ist dem nicht so. Das Video dreht sich auch nicht um den Vorfall an sich, sondern darum, wie damit umgegangen wird. Roth denkt ...



Nein. Das Video beschäftigt sich nicht damit, wie Leute damit umgeht. Es beschäftigt sich auch nicht mit der Claudia Roth, deren Bild verwendet wird.
Womit sich das Video beschäftigt ist einzig und allein die private Meinung seines Machers.
Und die zeugt nicht gerade von einem Verständnis für den Politikbetrieb (Stichwort Zuständigkeiten von Bundestagsangehörigen: a) monatelang auf Plätzen ausharren und Beileid bekundigen oder b) persönlich einzelnen Opfern Geld zuschachern ? Ich persönlich wäre ja für c) dieses Land regieren. Das steht auch so in unseren Gesetzen und so lautet der Auftrag des Wählers. Aber beim Autor kommt es gar nicht erst vor), dafür aber für massive Voreingenommenheit und sie strotzt nur so vor Unterstellungen.



> Außerdem ist es ja nicht so, daß die dargelegten Fakten nicht überprüfbar wären.



Was für Fakten werden dargelegt?
"Auf dieser Webcam-Aufnahme sind keine Politiker"? Kann man zwar -mangels Auflösung- nicht mal überprüfen, glaube ich ihm aber sogar so. Aber alles was folgt, alles was z.B. durch Personenauswahl einen politischen Bezug herstellt, ist frei von Fakten, erst recht von überprüfbaren. Aber es ist voll von Unterstellungen.


----------



## Nico Bellic (15. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die "heile Welt" gibts schon lange nicht mehr, wie man sehen kann....
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...na-wo-fuehrt-es-hin-gibt-es-einen-ausweg.html
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...nschaft/128578-anthropogener-klimawandel.html
> 
> ...


Jetzt gehen die Links.





Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht gesagt, das ich nicht daran zweilfe das die Politik uns täuscht, was sie auch tut  sondern das ich bezweilfe das alles was uns die Nachrichten sagen, stuß ist.


Bei Nachrichten, die nicht zu den Tabuthemen gehören, braucht man nicht automatisch davon auszugehen, daß nur Müll kommt.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und eine spontane Googlesuche zu der Person dahinter hat recht schnell zu zwei Exklusivinterviews mit bekannten (neu)rechten-Internetportalen geführt (und nur mit denen), was den ersten Eindruck noch bestätigt.


Das beweist mal wieder nur eines: In "seriösen" Medien wird echte Kritik nicht geduldet.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was du hier gepostet hast, beinhaltet keine Hintergründe, thematisiert keine Politik, kann mangels Quellsicherheit nicht als aufklärend angesehen werden und unterhält zumindest mich nicht.
> Ich gebe zu, dass ein Teil dieser Eindrücke rein subjektiv ist, aber ich würde es begrüßen, wenn du potentielle Propaganda auch als solche kennzeichnest und nicht schönredest. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, bist du schon mehrfach mit dubiosen, mainpulativen Videos negativ aufgefallen.


Ich kann keine Propaganda erkennen, sondern einen Blick hinter die Kulissen der Gutmenschenindustrie. 





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein. Das Video beschäftigt sich nicht damit, wie Leute damit umgeht. Es beschäftigt sich auch nicht mit der Claudia Roth, deren Bild verwendet wird.
> Womit sich das Video beschäftigt ist einzig und allein die private Meinung seines Machers.
> Und die zeugt nicht gerade von einem Verständnis für den Politikbetrieb (Stichwort Zuständigkeiten von Bundestagsangehörigen: a) monatelang auf Plätzen ausharren und Beileid bekundigen oder b) persönlich einzelnen Opfern Geld zuschachern ? Ich persönlich wäre ja für c) dieses Land regieren. Das steht auch so in unseren Gesetzen und so lautet der Auftrag des Wählers. Aber beim Autor kommt es gar nicht erst vor), dafür aber für massive Voreingenommenheit und sie strotzt nur so vor Unterstellungen.


Wenn Ausländer kriminell sind, sind unsere Medien meist verblüffend schweigsam. Man muß suchen: 2002 waren in Hessen 51 % aller Insassen Ausländer. Punkt. Spätestens hier endet jede Gutmenschelei, jede political correctness Propaganda wird als solche enttarnt und der Clown wird zum investigativen Jounalisten:
http://www.welt.de/print-wams/artic...aengnissen_kosten_jaehrlich_600_Mio_Euro.html






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was für Fakten werden dargelegt?
> "Auf dieser Webcam-Aufnahme sind keine Politiker"? Kann man zwar -mangels Auflösung- nicht mal überprüfen, glaube ich ihm aber sogar so. Aber alles was folgt, alles was z.B. durch Personenauswahl einen politischen Bezug herstellt, ist frei von Fakten, erst recht von überprüfbaren. Aber es ist voll von Unterstellungen.


Wir wissen alle, das Roth lieber Türkin wäre. Das Bild, welches im Video von Roth gezeichnet wird, ist realistisch.

Aber du willst Fakten? Über die europäische Preisstabilität. Schau es dir an:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QX1O4cbymQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2012)

Exception schrieb:


> Recht haben und Recht bekommen sind aber noch lange nicht dasselbe. In ein paar Jahren wirst du das vermutlich auch so sehen.


 
Wieso sollte ich das in ein paar Jahren auch so sehen?



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Richtig. Leider scheint es bei dir nicht ganz so gut zu funktionieren, wie bei mir, denn du scheinst ja daran zu zweifeln, ob wir getäuscht werden. Aber ab und zu decken die Medien auch die Täuschungsversuche der Politik auf. Ein Beispiel.
> Für Dezember hat sich die Politik mit einer niedrigen Arbeitslosigkeit gebrüstet: 2.780.206 Arbeitslose sollen es gewesen sein!
> 
> Erklärung:
> ...


 
Dass die Zahlen schön geschnitzt werden ist doch nichts Neues und das wird seit es Arbeitslose gibt so gemacht. Da musst doch kein Fernsehmagazin drüber berichten, ist allgemein bekannt.
Und ich weiß nicht, was du da jetzt hast, die öffentlich rechtlichen Sender berichten regelmäßig darüber. Jemand, der sich diese Sendungen anschaut oder die daraus resultierenden Artikel in den Printmedien liest, wird darüber informiert sein.



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Aber du willst Fakten? Über die europäische Preisstabilität. Schau es dir an:



Das ist auch nichts Neues. Auch darüber haben diverse Printmedien und Fernsehmagazine schon berichtet, dass der Warenkorb immer geändert wird, außerdem gibts noch eine versteckte Inflation, die bei rund 6% liegt oder 11% (weiß gerade nicht so genau), daher wollen die Unternehmen auch 20% Rendite haben um ganz sicher über der Inflation liegen zu können.

Hmm.. alles, was du bisher so angestoßen hast, ist bekannt, gibts auch etwas, was wirklich neu ist?


----------



## Seeefe (15. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm.. alles, was du bisher so angestoßen hast, ist bekannt, gibts auch etwas, was wirklich neu ist?


 
Und wo wir alle etwas glauben was erstunken und erlogen ist?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Und wo wir alle etwas glauben was erstunken und erlogen ist?


 
Ich fühle mich sowieso, seit ich das hier lese, also extrem gut informiert, denn das alles weiß ich schon.


----------



## Nico Bellic (15. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist auch nichts Neues. Auch darüber haben diverse Printmedien und Fernsehmagazine schon berichtet, dass der Warenkorb immer geändert wird, außerdem gibts noch eine versteckte Inflation, die bei rund 6% liegt oder 11% (weiß gerade nicht so genau), daher wollen die Unternehmen auch 20% Rendite haben um ganz sicher über der Inflation liegen zu können.
> 
> Hmm.. alles, was du bisher so angestoßen hast, ist bekannt, gibts auch etwas, was wirklich neu ist?


Es ging, wie du weiß, um die Clown Union, nicht darum, was neu ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2012)

Schon klar, aber ich bin ein sehr kritischer Mensch, ich hinterfrage eine Menge und mache mir meine eigenen Gedanken und ich weiß auch, dass es viele Meldungen gibt, die nicht unbedingt der Wahrheit entsprechen, vor allem, wenn es keine andere, unabhängige Quelle gibt.

Du kannst dich ja mal mit der Riester Rente auseinander setzen, da gibts bestimmt noch einiges, das die große Mehrzahl nicht weiß.


----------



## Nico Bellic (15. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber ich bin ein sehr kritischer Mensch, ich hinterfrage eine Menge und mache mir meine eigenen Gedanken und ich weiß auch, dass es viele Meldungen gibt, die nicht unbedingt der Wahrheit entsprechen, vor allem, wenn es keine andere, unabhängige Quelle gibt.
> 
> Du kannst dich ja mal mit der Riester Rente auseinander setzen, da gibts bestimmt noch einiges, das die große Mehrzahl nicht weiß.


Riester Rente? Würde ich von abraten. Es heißt, sie würde später auf die Grundrente angerechnet. Also ein jahzehntelanges Draufzahlen ohne dafür im Alter etwas zu bekommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Riester Rente? Würde ich von abraten. Es heißt, sie würde später auf die Grundrente angerechnet. Also ein jahzehntelanges Draufzahlen ohne dafür im Alter etwas zu bekommen.


 
Nein, das mit der Anrechnung ist vom Tisch. Aber da gibts noch mehr, informiere dich mal genauer.


----------



## Nico Bellic (15. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein, das mit der Anrechnung ist vom Tisch. Aber da gibts noch mehr, informiere dich mal genauer.


Werde ich tun. Für mich allerdings ist die Riester Rente nur eine Übergangsrente von der rein gesetzlichen zur rein privaten Rente, also ein weiteres Mittel des Staates sich seiner Aufgaben und Verantwortungen zu entledigen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2012)

Na ja, ich will mich jetzt nicht zu sehr darauf versteifen aber Riester ist der Wunsch der Versicherungsindustrie gewesen und wie in der Politik meist üblich bekommen Unternehmen das, was sie möchten, wenn sie bei den Politikern mal "bitte" sagen. 
Achte vor allem mal auf die Rentenbeträge: Gesetzliche gegen Riester Rente, da lauert eine Überraschung.


----------



## Nico Bellic (15. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, ich will mich jetzt nicht zu sehr darauf versteifen aber Riester ist der Wunsch der Versicherungsindustrie gewesen und wie in der Politik meist üblich bekommen Unternehmen das, was sie möchten, wenn sie bei den Politikern mal "bitte" sagen.
> Achte vor allem mal auf die Rentenbeträge: Gesetzliche gegen Riester Rente, da lauert eine Überraschung.


Laut diesem Papier ist die Anrechnung nicht vom Tisch:
http://www.arbeitgeber.de/www/arbeitgeber.nsf/res/POPA-Riester.pdf/$file/POPA-Riester.pdf

Meinst du das mit der Überraschung?
Riester-Rente: Ministerium poltert gegen ARD - Gesetzliche Rente - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

Wenn nicht, bitte ich um Aufklärung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2012)

Das sind Artikel von 2008.
Wie gesagt, ich will im Thread nicht nur um Riester reden, dann könnte man auch einen Riester Thread eröffnen und darin weiter diskutieren.

Das Riester aber im Interesse der Versicherungswirtschaft ist, ist nichts neues, das wird immer mal wieder kritisiert und dass Riester nur bei reicheren Leuten sinnvoll ist, ist klar.
Das Dilemma ist, dass es eine Grundrente von 660€ gibt, erst wenn du diese mit deinen Rentenansprüchen erreichst, kannst du deine zusätzliche Rente einstreichen. Dagegen wurde geklagt, und soweit ich das verstanden habe, hat das Verfassungsgericht entschieden, dass es ungerecht ist und hat das gekippt. Jetzt ist die Gesetzgebung in der Pflicht das so zu ändern, dass es keine Ungerechtigkeit mehr gibt. Wie das jetzt aber umgesetzt werden soll ist noch nicht gesichert.
So, wie das jetzt gehandhabt wird, wird es jedenfalls nicht Bestand haben.


----------



## Gast1324 (15. Januar 2012)

also irgendwie wird da doch eine eindeutige rechte einstellung übermittelt
wenn auch mal nicht wie von unseren braunen hässchen gewohnt, mit einer ganz so plumpen und dummen art. Aber trotzdem noch unterstes Niveau (sich über einen stotternden Politiker lustig zu machen, usw..)
  Nach meiner Meinung sind DieClownUnion einfach verkappte Rechte, die jetzt versuchen ihre  ideologie übers inet am mann zu bringen
Klappt aber eh nicht, da wer auf so einer ideologie anspringt, der ist zu einfach gestrickt ein utube video zu öffen...
Naja ist vll nur meine Meinungf dazu, aber egal...


----------



## Nico Bellic (15. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das sind Artikel von 2008.
> Wie gesagt, ich will im Thread nicht nur um Riester reden, dann könnte man auch einen Riester Thread eröffnen und darin weiter diskutieren.
> 
> Das Riester aber im Interesse der Versicherungswirtschaft ist, ist nichts neues, das wird immer mal wieder kritisiert und dass Riester nur bei reicheren Leuten sinnvoll ist, ist klar.
> ...


Ja richtig, von 2008. Mein Problem ist, daß die Nachricht, daß Riester nicht mehr angerechnet wird, von 2007 ist:
Riester-Rente soll nicht auf Grundsicherung angerechnet werden | Rente & Altersvorsorge


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2012)

Ich denke, wenn du mehr über Riester reden willst, solltest du mal ruyven fragen, ob er die Posts dazu in einen neuen Riester Thread auslagern kann, hat ja nicht wirklich noch was mit dem Thema zu tun, auch wenn trotz allem immer noch gerne viel Sinn und Unsinn über Riester berichtet wird.

Und es ist natürlich nur logisch, dass die Politiker Riester verteidigen, ist ja ihr Ding.
Niemand wollte Riester, sie haben es trotzdem gemacht und jetzt verdienen sich die Versicherungen daran dumm und dusselig und der Staat auch, wenn nur wenige beantragen überhaupt die Riesterunterstützung (was meiner Meinung nach eh ein Unding ist, dass man das selbst Jahr für Jahr neu beantragen muss, das sollte automatisch mit drin sein, wenn man den Vertrag abschließt, aber das ist ja so gewollt, damit der Staat möglichst wenig Zuschüsse zahlen muss).


----------



## Gast1324 (15. Januar 2012)

so hab jetzt mal ein paar mehr von den angeblichen "Aufklärvideos"gesehen und muss wirklich sagen, dass ist ja nicht mehr subtil, sonderen einfach plumpe rechte ideologie....
und unterhaltsam war es wirklich nicht, sonderen nur abschreckend wie viele miese utube videos dieser komische clown schon gemacht hat und wieso es trotzdem noch leute gibt die sich so einen schmarn anschauen und für bare münze halten
PS:
Nico, was findest du bitte an diesen Videos amüssant?
Und findest du es gar nicht komisch, dass dieser komische clown nur rechtsradikalen seiten interviews gibt??


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Das beweist mal wieder nur eines: In "seriösen" Medien wird echte Kritik nicht geduldet.



Es gibt genügend mehr-meist-minder seriöse Medien, die sich ausschließlich aufs Meckern und Hetzen verlegen. Wer nur "dagegen" sein will, muss nicht zu den braunen gehen, der findet auch bei religiösen, Kommunisten, Anarchisten, Pazifisten, Ökos, Monarchisten und z.T. sogar Liberalen drei offene Ohren. Wenn man sich trotzdem selektiv mit Fachisten einlässt, ist das eine eindeutige politische Stellungnahme.



> Ich kann keine Propaganda erkennen, sondern einen Blick hinter die Kulissen der Gutmenschenindustrie.



Ich weiß, dass du keine Propaganda erkennen willst, aber selbst du solltest begreifen, dass ein "Blick hinter Kulissen" einen Blick hinter Kulissen erfordert. Wer sich in einem selbst erzeugten, virtuellem Raum aus ausgeschnittenen Fotos bewegt, kann aber nicht real (nicht?) existierende Kulissen blicken. Er beschäftigt sich nun einmal nur mit seinen eigenen Vorstellungen, nicht mit der Realität.



> Wenn Ausländer kriminell sind, sind unsere Medien meist verblüffend schweigsam. Man muß suchen: 2002 waren in Hessen 51 % aller Insassen Ausländer. Punkt.



Du verlinkst gerade selbst 45%. Aber das Prozentrechnung war am rechten Rand ja noch nie eine Stärke, wozu auch ohne Wahlen...



> Spätestens hier endet jede Gutmenschelei, jede political correctness Propaganda wird als solche enttarnt und der Clown wird zum investigativen Jounalisten:
> Ausländer in deutschen Gefängnissen kosten jährlich 600 Mio. Euro - Nachrichten WELT am SONNTAG - WELT ONLINE



Dir fällt schon auf, dass du nicht den (mit nichten investigativen) Clown verlinkst, sondern die Welt? Und dass deren Artikel auch in keinster Weise investigativ ist, sondern maßgeblich auf Aussagen von Politikern aufbaut, die laut deinem Youtuberechten alle ein verlogenes Pack sind und nur Unwahrheiten vortäuschen? Das würde, wenn man die sonst von dir verwendete "Logik" anwendet, ja im Umkehrschluss ja behaupten, dass der hohe Ausländeranteil in Realität gar nicht existiert.. 

An der Stelle sei noch auf einen Satz in deiner eigenen Quelle verwiesen:
"Es werde gnadenlos "zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt" abgeschoben - ob eine Verbüßung vor Ort im Heimatland umgesetzt werde oder nicht, sagen seine engsten Mitarbeiter."
Oder anders gesagt: Du forderst, dass noch mehr kriminelle Straftäter einen Flug in ein Land spendiert bekommen, in dem sie frei sind? Das internationale Verbrechertum hört deine Vorschläge sicherlich mit Begeisterung, laufen sie doch für Personen mit der richtigen Nationalität (z.B. Iran oder Nordkorea werden die Urteile deutscher Gerichte wohl kaum vollstrecken) darauf hinaus, dass die Höchststrafe für sämtliche Taten (einschließlich Mord, Terrorismus, Vergewaltigung,...) ein Einreiseverbot für Deutschland ist. Und wenn sie illegal einreisen, ist das schlimmste, was ihnen droht, ein Rückflugticket...


An der Stelle danke für ein wunderbares Beispiel der Rubrik "von rechter Propganda Verblendete stellen Forderungen, die nicht einmal ihren eigenen Idealen entsprechen".




> Aber du willst Fakten? Über die europäische Preisstabilität. Schau es dir an:


 
Hab mir die erste Minute angetan. Abgesehen von einem Ausschnitt aus einer bekannten Rede (die arm an Fakten ist): Keine Fakten, keine Quellen, nur persönliche Eindrücke - die zum Teil verallgemeinert werden und von denen nicht einmal bekannt ist, auf welcher Grundlage sie entstanden sind (sieht man mal von der rechten Gesinnung des einschätzenden ab).





> Wir wissen alle, das Roth lieber Türkin wäre. Das Bild, welches im Video von Roth gezeichnet wird, ist realistisch.



Da du hiermit die Aussagen aus diesem Video zu deinen eigenen machst, fordere ich dich hiermit in meiner Eigenschaft als Moderator auf, die entsprechend angebrachten Belege für sämtliche Unterstellungen vorzulegen. Du hast bis Dienstag Zeit.
Und zwar bitte zielgenau und aus Primärquellen. Ich werde mir nicht eine halbe Stunde Youtube reinziehen, in der Hoffnung, ein passendes Schnipselchen zu finden.




Rogash schrieb:


> Nach meiner Meinung sind DieClownUnion einfach verkappte Rechte, die jetzt versuchen ihre  ideologie übers inet am mann zu bringen



Nicht "sind Rechte". Die erste Lüge steckt schon im Titel, denn es ist nach aktuellem Kenntnissstand keine Union, sondern eine einzelne Person.



> Klappt aber eh nicht, da wer auf so einer ideologie anspringt, der ist zu einfach gestrickt ein utube video zu öffen...
> Naja ist vll nur meine Meinungf dazu, aber egal...


 
Wie man hier im Thread sehen kann, aber auch in anderen Threads zu dem Thema (google hilft): Youtube ist voll von Leuten, die derartigen Bauernfängern sehr wohl auf dem Leim gehen.


----------



## Gast1324 (15. Januar 2012)

ich finds beinahe traurig.
bin eigtlich mit der einstellung gekommen, dass die clown union vll eine satire sendung wie extra 3 wäre.
aber da hab ich mich wirklich ordentlich getäuscht...
eigtlich schade, hätte mich über eine weitere gut gemachte satire sendung gefreut


----------



## Nico Bellic (15. Januar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt genügend mehr-meist-minder seriöse Medien, die sich ausschließlich aufs Meckern und Hetzen verlegen. Wer nur "dagegen" sein will, muss nicht zu den braunen gehen, der findet auch bei religiösen, Kommunisten, Anarchisten, Pazifisten, Ökos, Monarchisten und z.T. sogar Liberalen drei offene Ohren. Wenn man sich trotzdem selektiv mit Fachisten einlässt, ist das eine eindeutige politische Stellungnahme.


Da muß ich widersprechen. Ich kann auch keinen Faschisten bei der Clown Union erkennen...





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass du keine Propaganda erkennen willst, aber selbst du solltest begreifen, dass ein "Blick hinter Kulissen" einen Blick hinter Kulissen erfordert. Wer sich in einem selbst erzeugten, virtuellem Raum aus ausgeschnittenen Fotos bewegt, kann aber nicht real (nicht?) existierende Kulissen blicken. Er beschäftigt sich nun einmal nur mit seinen eigenen Vorstellungen, nicht mit der Realität.


Du hängst dich an der Art der Darstellung auf, den Inhalt selbst kannst nicht leugnen.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du verlinkst gerade selbst 45%. Aber das Prozentrechnung war am rechten Rand ja noch nie eine Stärke, wozu auch ohne Wahlen...


45% + 6% "Rußlanddeutsche" macht nach Adam Riese 51%.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> am rechten Rand


Als "Antifaschist" solltest du erkennen, daß du es schaffst, in 3 Wörtern zwei faschistoide Unterstellungen unterzubringen:
1. Rechts - Warum bin ich Rechts? Weil ich in meiner Thembandbreite die Ausländerkriminalität nicht ausblende?
2. Rand - Ich stehe nicht am Rand, und mit meiner Ansicht gewiss nicht allein. Bald werden alle Diffamierungen und Ausgrenzungen jeden Kritiker ins tatsächliche rechte Lager, die NPD, treiben.
 





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dir fällt schon auf, dass du nicht den (mit nichten investigativen) Clown verlinkst, sondern die Welt? Und dass deren Artikel auch in keinster Weise investigativ ist, sondern maßgeblich auf Aussagen von Politikern aufbaut, die laut deinem Youtuberechten alle ein verlogenes Pack sind und nur Unwahrheiten vortäuschen? Das würde, wenn man die sonst von dir verwendete "Logik" anwendet, ja im Umkehrschluss ja behaupten, dass der hohe Ausländeranteil in Realität gar nicht existiert..


Wie schön, nicht wahr? Hätte der Clown es gesagt, hätte es eine lange Liste von Leugnungen und "Beweisen" gegeben, warum es nicht stimmen kann 





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> An der Stelle sei noch auf einen Satz in deiner eigenen Quelle verwiesen:
> "Es werde gnadenlos "zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt" abgeschoben - ob eine Verbüßung vor Ort im Heimatland umgesetzt werde oder nicht, sagen seine engsten Mitarbeiter."
> Oder anders gesagt: Du forderst, dass noch mehr kriminelle Straftäter einen Flug in ein Land spendiert bekommen, in dem sie frei sind? Das internationale Verbrechertum hört deine Vorschläge sicherlich mit Begeisterung, laufen sie doch für Personen mit der richtigen Nationalität (z.B. Iran oder Nordkorea werden die Urteile deutscher Gerichte wohl kaum vollstrecken) darauf hinaus, dass die Höchststrafe für sämtliche Taten (einschließlich Mord, Terrorismus, Vergewaltigung,...) ein Einreiseverbot für Deutschland ist. Und wenn sie illegal einreisen, ist das schlimmste, was ihnen droht, ein Rückflugticket...


Ich bezog mich allein auf die Zahlen des Artikels. Mir eine Meinungen mit dem Autor, oder den im Artikel vorkommenen Personen zu unterstellen, entbehrt jeder Glaubwürdigkeit,...





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> An der Stelle danke für ein wunderbares Beispiel der Rubrik "von rechter Propganda Verblendete stellen Forderungen, die nicht einmal ihren eigenen Idealen entsprechen".


... weswegen sich auch dieser schlaue Spruch als Schall und Rauch erweist.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hab mir die erste Minute angetan. Abgesehen von einem Ausschnitt aus einer bekannten Rede (die arm an Fakten ist): Keine Fakten, keine Quellen, nur persönliche Eindrücke - die zum Teil verallgemeinert werden und von denen nicht einmal bekannt ist, auf welcher Grundlage sie entstanden sind (sieht man mal von der rechten Gesinnung des einschätzenden ab).


Es wird genau erklärt, mit welchen Tricks die Inflationsrate unter 2 % gehalten wird. Das möchtest du aber sicher nicht wissen...





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da du hiermit die Aussagen aus diesem Video zu deinen eigenen machst, fordere ich dich hiermit in meiner Eigenschaft als Moderator auf, die entsprechend angebrachten Belege für sämtliche Unterstellungen vorzulegen. Du hast bis Dienstag Zeit.
> Und zwar bitte zielgenau und aus Primärquellen. Ich werde mir nicht eine halbe Stunde Youtube reinziehen, in der Hoffnung, ein passendes Schnipselchen zu finden.


Hier:
BÜNDNIS 90/DIE GRÜNEN Bundespartei - Einwanderung, Integration und Asylpolitik

Auch mal die Volksmeinung, die auch ich vetrete:
Welche Ausländerpolitik vertreten die Grünen? - Yahoo! Clever

Wird dir sicher nicht reichen und die Zensur der Toleranten wird wieder um sich greifen, aber was solls. Nichts anderes ist man ja als deutscher Bürger, der das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung versucht wahrzunehmen, ja gewöhnt


----------



## Gast1324 (15. Januar 2012)

also ich hab mir gerade mal ein paar mehr themen von dir angeguckt...
und ich musste zu recht schmunzeln
hätte ich diese thread´s von dir davor angeguckt, hätte ich mir wahrscheilich nichtmal mehr die mühe gemacht, das video anzuschauen.
Aber was solls, ich wenigstens konnte ich gerade über deine "politische" einstellung schmunzeln


----------



## Nico Bellic (15. Januar 2012)

Rogash schrieb:


> also ich hab mir gerade mal ein paar mehr themen von dir angeguckt...
> und ich musste zu recht schmunzeln
> hätte ich diese thread´s von dir davor angeguckt, hätte ich mir wahrscheilich nichtmal mehr die mühe gemacht, das video anzuschauen.
> Aber was solls, ich wenigstens konnte ich gerade über deine "politische" einstellung schmunzeln


Schmunzel du mal. Schon bald kommt das Erwachen.


----------



## Gast1324 (15. Januar 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Schmunzel du mal. Schon bald kommt das Erwachen.


 
made my day 
aus was für einer rede hast du den das gekramt


den clown ist nicht sehr lustig, dass hier im gegensatz sehr 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d8deCg5-vk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Da muß ich widersprechen.



Dann machs doch auch. Ich bin auf Argumente und Quellen gespannt.



> Ich kann auch keinen Faschisten bei der Clown Union erkennen...



Und weiter?



> Du hängst dich an der Art der Darstellung auf, den Inhalt selbst kannst nicht leugnen.



Meine Aussagen zum sogenannten "Inhalt" waren eindeutig.



> 45% + 6% "Rußlanddeutsche" macht nach Adam Riese 51%.



Dumm nur, dass diese 6% deutsche Staatsbürger sind und du von "Ausländern" sprichst.
(davon abgesehen könnte man die eigenwillige Satzstruktur der Welt auch als "(ausländer aus 100 Nationen + 6% Russlanddeutsche) = 45%" lesen)




> Als "Antifaschist" solltest du erkennen, daß du es schaffst, in 3 Wörtern zwei faschistoide Unterstellungen unterzubringen:
> 1. Rechts - Warum bin ich Rechts? Weil ich in meiner Thembandbreite die Ausländerkriminalität nicht ausblende?
> 2. Rand - Ich stehe nicht am Rand, und mit meiner Ansicht gewiss nicht allein. Bald werden alle Diffamierungen und Ausgrenzungen jeden Kritiker ins tatsächliche rechte Lager, die NPD, treiben.



Wie ich sehe, bist du in einer Richtung Andeutungen gegenüber doch kritisch. Ich möchte aber festhalten, dass der Satz keinerlei Bezug zu deiner Person aufwieß, es sei denn, du fühlst dich mit "rechter Rand" angesprochen. In dem Fall solltest du dich aber nicht beklagen. Im übrigen werden die gleichen sich die die Aussagen der NPD z.B. zu kriminellen Ausländern 1:1 mit den hier vorgetragenen. Da gibt es nichts mehr zu treiben, die Kritiker sind dort bereits angekommen - wenn sie je woanders gestartet sind.



> Es wird genau erklärt, mit welchen Tricks die Inflationsrate unter 2 % gehalten wird. Das möchtest du aber sicher nicht wissen...



Mir ist die Währungspolitik der EZB durchaus bekannt. Was ich nicht möchte, ist meine Zeit mit Youtubebloggern verschwenden, die ihre subjektiven, einseitigen Ansichten verbreiten und bestimmte Personengruppen diffamieren.
(Genauer: Weder mit Youtube -das mir zwangsläufig die Kontrolle über die Geschwindigkeit des Informationsflusses nimmt-, noch mit bloggern -die per se eine einseitige Kommunikationsform ohne fachliche Rechtfertigung darstellen- noch mit Personen, die jeglichen Austausch auf einsichtige, subjektive Ansichten oder Hass beschränken)




> Hier:



Steht nichts über Claudia Roth...


----------



## Nico Bellic (15. Januar 2012)

Rogash schrieb:


> made my day
> aus was für einer rede hast du den das gekramt
> 
> 
> ...


Rente fllt auf Sozialhilfeniveau - Zukunft Deutschland - Die Brgerinitiative !

Deutschlands Zukunft? Butter fnf Euro bei sinkendem Gehalt - Eifelphilosoph Blog



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dumm nur, dass diese 6% deutsche Staatsbürger sind und du von "Ausländern" sprichst.
> (davon abgesehen könnte man die eigenwillige Satzstruktur der Welt auch als "(ausländer aus 100 Nationen + 6% Russlanddeutsche) = 45%" lesen)


Und da ist der springende Punkt. Jeder kriminelle Ausländer, der sich am Wühltisch einen deutschen Pass beschafft hat, zählt als deutscher Verbrecher. Damit wird der wahre Anteil von Ausländern verschleiert.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe, bist du in einer Richtung Andeutungen gegenüber doch kritisch. Ich möchte aber festhalten, dass der Satz keinerlei Bezug zu deiner Person aufwieß, es sei denn, du fühlst dich mit "rechter Rand" angesprochen. In dem Fall solltest du dich aber nicht beklagen. Im übrigen werden die gleichen sich die die Aussagen der NPD z.B. zu kriminellen Ausländern 1:1 mit den hier vorgetragenen. Da gibt es nichts mehr zu treiben, die Kritiker sind dort bereits angekommen - wenn sie je woanders gestartet sind.


Das war aber jetzt ein echt peinlicher Rückzieher.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mir ist die Währungspolitik der EZB durchaus bekannt. Was ich nicht möchte, ist meine Zeit mit Youtubebloggern verschwenden, die ihre subjektiven, einseitigen Ansichten verbreiten und bestimmte Personengruppen diffamieren.
> (Genauer: Weder mit Youtube -das mir zwangsläufig die Kontrolle über die Geschwindigkeit des Informationsflusses nimmt-, noch mit bloggern -die per se eine einseitige Kommunikationsform ohne fachliche Rechtfertigung darstellen- noch mit Personen, die jeglichen Austausch auf einsichtige, subjektive Ansichten oder Hass beschränken)


Der Clown hat deine Zeit jetzt schon im Übermaß beansprucht 





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Steht nichts über Claudia Roth...


Da steht Genug. Allerdings sehe ich Roth nur mit Türken, Döner, im türkischen Film oder beim Türkeiurlaub. Ist gerade doch mal nichts türkisches zu sehen, dann hört man sie darüber sprechen. Warum wollen die Grünen eine doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft? Ist das nicht Klientelpolitik? Oder gar Faschismus? Warum sollten Türken hier mehr Rechte haben wie Deutsche? Warum sollten sie überhaupt hier sein, es gibt keinen mit Vernunft zu erklärenden Grund.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Und da ist der springende Punkt. Jeder kriminelle Ausländer, der sich am Wühltisch einen deutschen Pass beschafft hat, zählt als deutscher Verbrecher. Damit wird der wahre Anteil von Ausländern verschleiert.



Jeder Deutsche, der nach dem Gesetz her Deutscher ist, also eben einen deutschen Pass besitzt, ist auch Deutscher, völlig egal, wo er geboren wurde oder woher seine Eltern/Vorfahren kommen.
Ich will nicht wissen, wie viele Deutsche hier ihre Wurzeln in Bessarabien haben, also deren Großeltern/Urgroßeltern hier her gekommen sind (kommen mussten).



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Da steht Genug. Allerdings sehe ich Roth nur mit Türken, Döner, im türkischen Film oder beim Türkeiurlaub. Ist gerade doch mal nichts türkisches zu sehen, dann hört man sie darüber sprechen. Warum wollen die Grünen eine doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft? Ist das nicht Klientelpolitik? Oder gar Faschismus? Warum sollten Türken hier mehr Rechte haben wie Deutsche? Warum sollten sie überhaupt hier sein, es gibt keinen mit Vernunft zu erklärenden Grund.



Wo haben denn Türken mehr Rechte als Deutsche?
Ich habe auch nichts gegen doppelte Staatsbürgerschaften, wieso sollte das auch schlecht sein?
Ist mir doch auch völlig egal, in welchem Land ich geboren bin, interessiert niemanden.


----------



## Nico Bellic (15. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist mir doch auch völlig egal


Genau, wie immer wegsehen. Mich interessiert schon, ob meine Stadt von Türken übernommen wird. Diese Türken sind alles Nationalisten und arbeiten zusammen, während uns Deutschen "alles egal" ist, bis wir mit leeren Händen dastehen. 
Außerdem steht ihr mit eurer Migrantenfreundlichkeit völlig abseits der Realität:

_Von anderen Kulturen lernen, Gleichberechtigung, Toleranz? Von wegen! Viviane Cismak (20) hat ganz andere Erinnerungen an ihre Schulzeit in Berlin-Kreuzberg. In „Schulfrust“* zeigt sie, wie es wirklich zugeht, wenn 80 Prozent der Schüler einen __Migrationshintergrund__ haben und die Deutschen in der Minderheit sind. BILD druckt Auszüge."_

*Du Jude!“, war ein gängiges Schimpfwort auf dem Schulhof. Die Mädchen unternahmen ihr Möglichstes, um bloß nicht als „Schlamp...“ dazustehen, was gar nicht so einfach war.*
Denn um als „Schlamp...“ zu gelten, reichte es schon, als 18-Jährige einen Freund zu haben. Wohingegen ein Junge zum König wurde, wenn er eine nach der anderen abschleppte.
Die meisten Lehrer sahen tatenlos dabei zu, wenn sich entsprechende Szenen auf dem Schulhof abspielten. Und auch bei Kontroversen, die sehr oft im Unterricht entstanden, bezogen nur wenige Stellung. 

Von wegen Multi-Kulti: Wenn man mit 18 einen Freund hat, wird man schon als ******** beschimpft. - Kind & Familie - Bild.de


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Genau, wie immer wegsehen. Mich interessiert schon, ob meine Stadt von Türken übernommen wird. Diese Türken sind alles Nationalisten und arbeiten zusammen, während uns Deutschen "alles egal" ist, bis wir mit leeren Händen dastehen.



Ich sag ja, mir ist es egal, ob einer zwei Pässe hat, aus Hinturkustan kommt oder sonst woher.
Es ist völlig egal. Wichtig ist, dass dieser Mensch eben die gleichen Vorstellungen von menschlichen Zusammenleben hat wie ich.
Und das ist bei allen gegeben, mit denen ich zu tun habe, auf deren Pässe schaue ich nicht.


----------



## Nico Bellic (15. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich sag ja, mir ist es egal, ob einer zwei Pässe hat, aus Hinturkustan kommt oder sonst woher.
> Es ist völlig egal. Wichtig ist, dass dieser Mensch eben die gleichen Vorstellungen von menschlichen Zusammenleben hat wie ich.
> Und das ist bei allen gegeben, mit denen ich zu tun habe, auf deren Pässe schaue ich nicht.


Du hast keine zwei Pässe!


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Du hast keine zwei Pässe!


 
Ich kenne aber welche mit zwei Pässen und wie schon gesagt, die Herkunft ist völlig egal, wichtig sind die Vorstellungen.
Mir sind die suspekt, die mit kriminellen Methoden arbeiten, dabei ist es egal, obs Nazis sind, die Ausländer angreifen oder obs Türken sind, die eine Bank ausrauben. 
Werden sie erwischt und verurteil, müssen sie für ihre Strafen büßen, fertig.

Wo ist das Problem und was hat das mit zwei Staatsbürgerschaften zu tun?


----------



## Nico Bellic (15. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kenne aber welche mit zwei Pässen und wie schon gesagt, die Herkunft ist völlig egal, wichtig sind die Vorstellungen.
> Mir sind die suspekt, die mit kriminellen Methoden arbeiten, dabei ist es egal, obs Nazis sind, die Ausländer angreifen oder obs Türken sind, die eine Bank ausrauben.
> Werden sie erwischt und verurteil, müssen sie für ihre Strafen büßen, fertig.
> 
> Wo ist das Problem und was hat das mit zwei Staatsbürgerschaften zu tun?


Das sind zwei Probleme. Aber warum sagst du nichts dazu?
Von wegen Multi-Kulti: Wenn man mit 18 einen Freund hat, wird man schon als ******** beschimpft. - Kind & Familie - Bild.de


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Das sind zwei Probleme. Aber warum sagst du nichts dazu?
> Von wegen Multi-Kulti: Wenn man mit 18 einen Freund hat, wird man schon als ******** beschimpft. - Kind & Familie - Bild.de


 
Hmmm.. Bild Zeitung.. 

Du wirst immer Menschen haben, die sich nicht an den Vorstellungen der meisten halten, diese werden dann am Rande der Gesellschaft dahin vegitieren, egal ob jetzt am Linken oder Rechten Rand oder als Ausländer.
Aber das sind nun mal keine Mehrheit und kein Maßstab.

Und ich weiß jetzt auch nicht, wohin du hier nun steuerst?
In den braunen Sumpft?
Solche Typen töten einfach Menschen, nur weil sie nicht "deutsch" genug sind. Sowas gehört in den Knast.


----------



## Glühbirne (15. Januar 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, wie immer wegsehen. Mich interessiert schon, ob meine Stadt von Türken übernommen wird. Diese Türken sind alles Nationalisten und arbeiten zusammen, während uns Deutschen "alles egal" ist, bis wir mit leeren Händen dastehen.
> Außerdem steht ihr mit eurer Migrantenfreundlichkeit völlig abseits der Realität:


Ähh, was?!
Schön, dass Du hier eine ganze Bevölkerungsgruppe verallgemeinerst und negativ darstellst. 
Ist auch schon ein paar Jährchen her, das sowas die allgemeine Ansicht war 

Wie kommst Du denn bitte auf die Idee, dass Türken alle zusammenarbeiten, Nationalisten sind und Dir alles wegnehmen wollen?
Und warum pickst Du dir ausschließlich die Türken aus der breiten Masse an Zuwanderern heraus?

In der Realität haben die meisten Zuwanderer leider viel schlechtere Chancen einen Job zu bekommen, als Einheimische. 
Was sollen sie Dir denn wegnehmen?

Ich kenne selber einige Türken, an denen man sich wirklich ein Beispiel nehmen kann, was Freundlichkeit und Fleiß angeht.

Die von Dir angesprochenen sozial Schwächeren sind nun mal die Ausnahme, wie Quanti schon sagte.
Solche Typen findest Du in jeder Bevölkerungsgruppe, völlig egal ob türkisch, russisch, deutsch oder was auch immer.

Und das die Bild meist nur für Artikel bekannt ist, die möglichst viel Aufsehen erregen sollen, aber leider wenig mit der Realität zu tun haben, muss ich nicht weiter ausführen, denke ich mal.


----------



## Nico Bellic (15. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmmm.. Bild Zeitung..
> 
> Du wirst immer Menschen haben, die sich nicht an den Vorstellungen der meisten halten, diese werden dann am Rande der Gesellschaft dahin vegitieren, egal ob jetzt am Linken oder Rechten Rand oder als Ausländer.
> Aber das sind nun mal keine Mehrheit und kein Maßstab.
> ...


lol. Selbst wenn die anderen die Täter sind, wird hier nur wieder gegen Deutsche gehetzt. Typen wie du sind der Grund, warum es überhaupt soweit kam, daß Deutsche in ihrem eigenen Land massivem Rassismus ausgesetzt sind.
Zur Quelle: Quelle verunglimpen - Thema druch. Du machst es dir echt einfach. Zu deinem Leid gibt die Bild nur die Erfahrungen einer Schülerin wieder. "Du Jude" heißt es von Ausländern und du warnst vor dem braunen Sumpf. Du hast echt ein Brett vorm Kopf.





Glühbirne schrieb:


> Ähh, was?!
> Schön, dass Du hier eine ganze Bevölkerungsgruppe verallgemeinerst und negativ darstellst.
> Ist auch schon ein paar Jährchen her, das sowas die allgemeine Ansicht war
> 
> ...


Ich weiß ja nicht, wo du wohnst aber bei uns in Deutschland betreibt Türken die Läden und vermieten Türken die Wohnungen.
Zumal ich nirgens erwähnt habe, daß die Türken uns alles wegnehmen wollen. In einer egoistischen Gesellschaft, wie es die deutsche nunmal geworden ist, hat es eine Gruppe, die zusammenhält und demnach Kapital zusammenlegt, ziehmlich einfach, sich hier alles zu kaufen.
Zum Thema Verallgemeinerung muß ich nicht wirklich etwas sagen


----------



## Icejester (15. Januar 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Riester Rente? Würde ich von abraten. Es heißt, sie würde später auf die Grundrente angerechnet. Also ein jahzehntelanges Draufzahlen ohne dafür im Alter etwas zu bekommen.


 
Oh Mann! Wenn man keine Ahnung hat... 

Es ist ja nicht schlimm, wenn man nicht alles weiß, aber blanken Unsinn sollte man deswegen vielleicht doch nicht einfach so rausposaunen.

Nix für ungut...


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Januar 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> lol. Selbst wenn die anderen die Täter sind, wird hier nur wieder gegen Deutsche gehetzt. Typen wie du sind der Grund, warum es überhaupt soweit kam, daß Deutsche in ihrem eigenen Land massivem Rassismus ausgesetzt sind.
> Zur Quelle: Quelle verunglimpen - Thema druch. Du machst es dir echt einfach. Zu deinem Leid gibt die Bild nur die Erfahrungen einer Schülerin wieder. "Du Jude" heißt es von Ausländern und du warnst vor dem braunen Sumpf. Du hast echt ein Brett vorm Kopf.



Wo hetzte ich denn gegen Deutsche?
Ich hab gesagt, dass der, der ein Verbrechen begeht, dafür zur Verantwortung gezogen wird, dabei spielt die Nationalität oder die Herkunft der Vorfahren keine Rolle.
Und weil die "Ausländer" keine Ahnung haben und einfach irgendeinen als "Juden" beschimpfen, obwohl sie denjenigen nicht kennen, soll ich ein "Brett vorm Kopf" haben? 

Ich würde deine Wortwahl noch mal überdenken und nicht persönlich werden.



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, wo du wohnst aber bei uns in Deutschland betreibt Türken die Läden und vermieten Türken die Wohnungen.



In der Stadt, in der ich wohne und dann noch in der, in der ich arbeite, betreiben Türken die Läden, die sie betreiben wollen und können. Meist sind das Dönerläden oder Gemüseläden, manchmal auch eine Kneipe oder Restaurant.
Was ist daran verwerflich zu versuchen als kleiner Unternehmer seine Brötchen zu verdienen?
Und was ist daran verwerflich seine Bekannten oder Verwandten in diesen Läden zu beschäftigen.
Das italienische Restaurant, das einem Italiener gehört, beschäftigt auch manchmal Menschen aus seinem persönlichen Umfeld, denn den Menschen kann er vertrauen, das weiß er.
Ist bei den Griechen hier auch nicht viel anders und wenn ich einen Sauerkraut und Fleischklösschen Laden hätte, würde ich auch schauen, ob ich nicht Leute einstelle, die ich schon seit längerem kenne. 



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Zumal ich nirgens erwähnt habe, daß die Türken uns alles wegnehmen wollen. In einer egoistischen Gesellschaft, wie es die deutsche nunmal geworden ist, hat es eine Gruppe, die zusammenhält und demnach Kapital zusammenlegt, ziehmlich einfach, sich hier alles zu kaufen.
> Zum Thema Verallgemeinerung muß ich nicht wirklich etwas sagen



Derzeit kaufen die reichen Griechen hier alles, die ihr Geld vor dem griechischen Staat schützen wollen. 



Icejester schrieb:


> Oh Mann! Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...
> 
> Es ist ja nicht schlimm, wenn man nicht alles weiß, aber blanken Unsinn sollte man deswegen vielleicht doch nicht einfach so rausposaunen.
> 
> Nix für ungut...



Die Riester Geschichte ist schon lange gegessen, du kommst zu spät, jetzt haben wir hier das übliche Thema.


----------



## Nico Bellic (16. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich würde deine Wortwahl noch mal überdenken und nicht persönlich werden.


Das war absolut nicht persönlich gemeint. Dort steht, wie du nicht gelesen hast:
„Du Jude!“, war ein *gängiges Schimpfwort* auf dem Schulhof.
Weiterhin heißt es:
In „Schulfrust“* zeigt sie, *wie es wirklich zugeht, wenn 80 Prozent der Schüler einen Migrationshintergrund* haben und die Deutschen in der Minderheit sind. 

Es geht also nicht darum, Einzelfälle zu verallgemeinern, sondern vielmehr darum, daß die "Normalität" nicht zu Einzelfällen gemacht wird.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> In der Stadt, in der ich wohne und dann noch in der, in der ich arbeite, betreiben Türken die Läden, die sie betreiben wollen und können. Meist sind das Dönerläden oder Gemüseläden, manchmal auch eine Kneipe oder Restaurant.
> Was ist daran verwerflich zu versuchen als kleiner Unternehmer seine Brötchen zu verdienen?
> Und was ist daran verwerflich seine Bekannten oder Verwandten in diesen Läden zu beschäftigen.
> Nichts. Habe ich auch nirgens behauptet. Du verdrehst den Sinn, bis es dir passt.


Wenn aber Dönerläden nur zum Geldwaschen und zum Erhalten von Aufenthalsgenehmgungen (Jeder Monat neuer Angestellter) da sind, was unübersehbar ist bei ihrer Masse, ist schluß. Wenn man durch seine Stadt geht und meint, dies ist eine türkische Stadt, ist auch schluß.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Januar 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Das war absolut nicht persönlich gemeint. Dort steht, wie du nicht gelesen hast:
> „Du Jude!“, war ein *gängiges Schimpfwort* auf dem Schulhof.



Das meine ich nicht.



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Es geht also nicht darum, Einzelfälle zu verallgemeinern, sondern vielmehr darum, daß die "Normalität" nicht zu Einzelfällen gemacht wird.



Als ich zur Schule ging, war ich der Ausländer (zumindest 4 Jahre lang) und ich habe mich nicht ausgegrenzt gefühlt, auch habe ich nicht in Gruppen mit anderen Ausländern rumgehangen.
Und mir war egal, welches Mädchen welchen Freund hatte und wie oft sie diesen getauscht hat.

Das, was du hier beschreibst sind Einzelfälle, die von den Medien hochgepusht werden damit sie Auflage haben. 



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Wenn aber Dönerläden nur zum Geldwaschen und zum Erhalten von Aufenthalsgenehmgungen (Jeder Monat neuer Angestellter) da sind, was unübersehbar ist bei ihrer Masse, ist schluß. Wenn man durch seine Stadt geht und meint, dies ist eine türkische Stadt, ist auch schluß.


 
Hmm. du kannst sicher belegen, dass die Dönerläder nur dazu da sind um Geld zu waschen und Aufenthaltsgenehmigungen zu bekommen, oder?
Bei mir im Dorf gibts zwei Döner Läden, das ist eine angemessene Zahl und die Preise dort sind ebenfalls normaler Durchschnitt, ebenso wird dort gearbeitet und es ist sauber, die Leute, die dort arbeiten sind seit Jahren die gleichen und einen dicken Benz oder BWM fährt da keiner.

Es gibt aber acht Läden, in denen man Tabakwaren kaufen kann, muss ich mir da jetzt auch Sorgen machen?
Wenn ich so durch meine Heimatstadt gehe, habe ich den Eindruck, dass sie pleite ist, denn viele Straßenschäden vom vorletzen Winter (den mit viel Schnee und Eis) sind immer noch nicht behoben, aber sonst fällt mir da nichts auf.


----------



## Icejester (16. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Riester Geschichte ist schon lange gegessen, du kommst zu spät, jetzt haben wir hier das übliche Thema.


 
Ist ja okay. Ich beschwere mich nicht und will das Thema auch nicht darauf zurückzwingen. Aber bei so großem Unsinn kann ich einfach nicht still bleiben. Sorry.


----------



## Nico Bellic (16. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Als ich zur Schule ging, war ich der Ausländer (zumindest 4 Jahre lang) und ich habe mich nicht ausgegrenzt gefühlt, auch habe ich nicht in Gruppen mit anderen Ausländern rumgehangen.
> Und mir war egal, welches Mädchen welchen Freund hatte und wie oft sie diesen getauscht hat.


Du scheinst nicht zu kapieren, daß es hier um ein Buch geht, welches eine Schülerin geschrieben hat, die den täglichen Terror miterleben mußte.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das, was du hier beschreibst sind Einzelfälle, die von den Medien hochgepusht werden damit sie Auflage haben.


Na klar, auf einmal sind es die bösen Medien, denen du bis eben noch treu ergeben warst. Nochmal: Hier geht es um echte Erlebnisse, die keine Einzelfällse sind.
All deine Leugnungen bringen nichts und ändern nichts. Sieh es ein: Es muß was getan werden. 





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm. du kannst sicher belegen, dass die Dönerläder nur dazu da sind um Geld zu waschen und Aufenthaltsgenehmigungen zu bekommen, oder?
> Bei mir im Dorf gibts zwei Döner Läden, das ist eine angemessene Zahl und die Preise dort sind ebenfalls normaler Durchschnitt, ebenso wird dort gearbeitet und es ist sauber, die Leute, die dort arbeiten sind seit Jahren die gleichen und einen dicken Benz oder BWM fährt da keiner..


Warum sollte ich weitere Quellen nennen, wenn jede einzelne nicht akzeptiert wird?
Aus einem anderen Forum:
"Viel einfacher: Über Dönerbuden! Ein Türke wird auf Basis 401,- bis 800,-€ eingestellt und somit teilweise sozialversicherungspflichtig. Dann holt er seine Sippe nach, diese lebt auf Steuerzahlerkosten. Dann wird er entlassen und der nächste Türke steht im Dönerladen! Dönerläden sind die Wurzel und Grundlage der organisierten türkischen- und kurdischen Kriminalität. Das betrifft etwa 95% aller Dönerbuden! Hier wird Menschenhandel begangen und Drogen-, Schutz- und Waffengelder gewaschen.

Bei uns im Ort z.B. (45.000 Einwohner) befinden sich in EINER Straße 3 Dönerläden, die jeweils im Schnitt 50.000€ Umsatz (netto) pro Monat beim Finanzamt anmelden... "
Türkenschleusung





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt aber acht Läden, in denen man Tabakwaren kaufen kann, muss ich mir da jetzt auch Sorgen machen?
> Wenn ich so durch meine Heimatstadt gehe, habe ich den Eindruck, dass sie pleite ist, denn viele Straßenschäden vom vorletzen Winter (den mit viel Schnee und Eis) sind immer noch nicht behoben, aber sonst fällt mir da nichts auf.


Bei uns gibt es eine Menge türkischer Geschäfte. Supermärkte, Treffs, I-cafes, Dönerbuden, Pizzaläden, Imbißbuden, Callshops, Vermieter, usw.

----
Erstaunlich, wie ihr Multikulti-Fanatiker immer alles besser wisst und und über allem steht, unantastbar, gibt es nur eure Wahrheit, wer was anderes sagt, hat böse Hintergedanken. Es wird Zeit, daß solche Elemente von der politischen Bühne verschwinden und du solltest dir langsam mal Gedanken machen, auf welcher Seite du stehst. Auf unserer, den Deutschen oder auf deren: Den kriminellen Verbrechern und ihren deutschen Handlangern.


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. Januar 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Na klar, auf einmal sind es die bösen Medien, denen du bis eben noch treu ergeben warst. Nochmal: Hier geht es um echte Erlebnisse, die keine Einzelfällse sind.
> All deine Leugnungen bringen nichts und ändern nichts. Sieh es ein: Es muß was getan werden.


Wenn es keine Einzelfälle sind, kannst du auch sicher Berichte von allen Schulen in Deutschland verlinken, aber wenn du willst, dass etwas gemacht wird, kann ich ja gerne nach Deutschland kommen. Einem Österreicher rennen sicher wieder genug nach.


----------



## Nico Bellic (16. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Wenn es keine Einzelfälle sind, kannst du auch sicher Berichte von allen Schulen in Deutschland verlinken, aber wenn du willst, dass etwas gemacht wird, kann ich ja gerne nach Deutschland kommen. Einem Österreicher rennen sicher wieder genug nach.


Aus dem Artikel geht doch ganz klar hervor, daß es keine Einzelfälle sind. Wie sollte man also jemanden einen Beweis erbringen, der keine Beweise akzeptiert?

Aber, in meiner endlosen Güte und in dem Wissen, daß die Deutschen manipuliert und in ihren Gedanken nicht länger frei, wie Freiwild zum Abschuß freigegeben umherlaufen, ohne Zukunft und Rechte der Ausbeutung preisgegeben, unfähig sind, eigene Gedanken zu fassen, daraus selbstständig Meinungen zu bilden und diese in ihre Weltblid einfließen zu lassen, bekommst auch du deine Links:


Der Ankläger ist überzeugt, dass sie im Februar dieses Jahres aus „Hass auf Deutsche“ sowie „Spaß an grundloser Gewalt gegen Schwächere“ zwei 30-jährige Handwerker durch Schläge und Tritte schwer misshandelt und beraubt hatten:
â€žHass auf Deutscheâ€œ: Hohe Haftstrafen fÃ¼r U-Bahn-SchlÃ¤ger gefordert - Gesellschaft - Panorama - Handelsblatt



Ausgegrenzt, beschimpft, bestohlen: An einer Sekundarschule in Berlin-Kreuzberg wurde ein deutscher Junge monatelang Mobbing-Opfer seiner türkischen und arabischen Mitschüler. Der Erfahrungsbericht eines 13-Jährigen.
Die angebliche Mensa entpuppte sich als Cafeteria, in der lediglich türkische Pizza und Börek verkauft wurde. 

Nur drei Schüler in der Klasse von Lukas waren deutscher Herkunft, in den Parallelklassen waren es noch weniger. Sie alle wurden von den Mitschülern ausgegrenzt und beschimpft, erzählt Lukas. „Wir wurden als Ausländer bezeichnet", sagt er. Ab und zu hätten sich die anderen den „Spaß" gemacht und alle blonden Schüler auf der einen Seite und alle schwarzhaarigen auf der anderen Seite antreten lassen, nur um zu zeigen, dass die anderen in der Übermacht sind. „Dann haben sie uns immer auf Türkisch beschimpft. Wir wussten, dass es Schimpfwörter sind, haben aber kein Wort verstanden", erzählt der 13-Jährige:
Deutschenfeindlichkeit - Wie Migranten deutsche Kinder mobben - Berlin - Berliner Morgenpost - Berlin



Eher unfreiwillig hat die linke GEW eine Diskussion über den Haß jugendlicher Einwanderer auf Deutsche angestoßen
Wenn Bundesfamilienministerin Kristina Schröder (CDU) über Deutschenfeindlichkeit spricht, kann sie von eigenen Erfahrungen berichten. In E-Mails und Briefen sei sie wegen ihrer Äußerungen zum Thema Islamismus mehrmals als „deutsche ********“ beschimpft worden, beklagte sich Schröder am Wochenende in der Frankfurter Allgemeinen Sonntagszeitung:
15.10.10 / „Deutschenfeindlichkeit ist Rassismus“ / Integration: Eher unfreiwillig hat die linke GEW eine Diskussion über den Haß jugendlicher Einwanderer auf Deutsche angestoßen



Laut Wikipedia soll „Schule ohne Rassismus – Schule mit Courage (SOR-SMC)“ eine „europäische Jugendbewegung“ sein, tatsächlich herrscht verordneter Gruppenzwang und Gehirnwäsche.
Gegen Rassismus ist man auch nur dann, wenn dieser, zurecht oder herbeihalluziniert, von Deutschen ausgeht.
Sind Deutsche jedoch Opfer, erklärt die Leiterin des Projekts, die Türkin Sanem Kleff, hätten diese das halt zu ertragen, wie auch entsprechende Lehrerklagen diskreditiert werden: 
„Schule ohne Rassismus“: Deutschenfeindlichkeit nicht auf dem Stundenplan « Detlef Nolde


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Januar 2012)

Könntet ihr langsam mal wieder über das Thema (rechte Stimmungsmache auf Youtube) reden?


----------



## Nico Bellic (18. Januar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Könntet ihr langsam mal wieder über das Thema (rechte Stimmungsmache auf Youtube) reden?


Das Thema ist die Clwon Union. Für Stimmungsmache bitte die Mainstreammedien konsultieren.
Ich lasse mich nicht von bezahlten Meinungswächtern unterbuttern.

Ach ja, danke noch mal für die 3 Gutmenschenpunkte fürs Aussprechen der Wahrheit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2012)

Und die Clown Union betreibt also keine Stimmungsmache?


----------



## Nico Bellic (18. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und die Clown Union betreibt also keine Stimmungsmache?


Nein. Meinungen des Clowns werden als Meinungen des Clowns dagestellt und nicht als unantastbare Wahrheit. Und Fakten sind keine Meinungen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2012)

Aha, also sind die Meinungen des Clowns immer Fakten?


----------



## Nico Bellic (18. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aha, also sind die Meinungen des Clowns immer Fakten?


Wenn Fakten keine Meinungen sind, warum sollten Meinungen dann Fakten sein?
Nachdenken, nicht abpauschen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2012)

Klingt aber eben danach, wenn du das hier so vermittelst.
Alle anderen Medien irren sich, betreiben Desinformation oder lügen gar, deine Quelle scheint aber deiner Meinung nach immer korrekte Fakten zu liefern.


----------



## Nico Bellic (18. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Klingt aber eben danach, wenn du das hier so vermittelst.
> Alle anderen Medien irren sich, betreiben Desinformation oder lügen gar, deine Quelle scheint aber deiner Meinung nach immer korrekte Fakten zu liefern.


An den Fakten gibt es ja auch nichts zu Zweifeln. Aber schon wieder verwechselst du Fakten mit Meinungen.

Ein Beispiel:
Die Erde kreist um die Sonne. Fakt
Es ist gut, daß die Erde um die Sonne kreist. Meinung


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2012)

Aber von welchen Fakten redest du denn bitte?


----------



## Nico Bellic (18. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber von welchen Fakten redest du denn bitte?


Ich bin nicht bereit, die Videos der Clwon Union hier derart aufzuboreiten, daß sogar du sie verstehst.


----------



## Gast1111 (18. Januar 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> An den Fakten gibt es ja auch nichts zu Zweifeln. Aber schon wieder verwechselst du Fakten mit Meinungen.
> 
> Ein Beispiel:
> Die Erde kreist um die Sonne. Fakt
> Es ist gut, daß die Erde um die Sonne kreist. Meinung


Wenn man jetzt, aber von der "allgemeinen Definition von gut" ausgeht, ist zweiteres ebenso ein Fakt. Schließlich ermöglicht die Sonne erst unser gesamtes Leben auf der Erde, dieses wird von mMn 99.9% der Menschen als "gut" betrachtet, folglich kann man sagen, es sei ein Fakt, dass es gut ist, dass die Sonne um die Erde kreist. (Was für ein Satz)

Und btw. In dem Thread hab ich ne Menge Halbwahrheiten von dir gelesen, zuerstmal sind "Russlanddeutsche" (bitte mit 2 s, sonst klingt das irgendwie abwertend wenn man bedenkt was Ruß ist) deutsche Staatsbürger und die haben ihren Pass nicht vom Wühltisch. Zweitens, wenn ich hier nocheinmal das Wort "Sippe" in Kombination mit einem Volk lese, werde ich dich definitiv melden, evtl. solltest du mal deine Wortwahl überdenken. (Wenn du nicht weisst, was ich mein, Google hilft)

"Jude" Ist und kann keine Beschimpfung sein, wenn Türken oder sonstige Ausländer das in Deutschland als Beschimpfung benututzen, zeugt das einfach nur von nicht vorhandener Bildung (Unterschicht), das ist dann aber ein Einzelfall und kein Standart. (3 Schulen von geschätzten 10000 in De sind Einzelfälle)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Januar 2012)

Da hier offensichtlich nur 2-3 Personen bereit sind, über die Clown-Videos zu reden und deren Inhalte aufzubereiten, diese 2-3 Personen aber eh alle die gleiche Meinung haben, schließe ich den Thread hiermit.


----------

